# Water leak into bathroom floor and insulation over garage



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Remove the wet insulation and get rid of it.Point some fans at the wet area to move some air.


----------



## GMabbott (Nov 12, 2013)

I am also finding that the main area leaking into the garage is from directly under the toilet. It looks like water seeped in under the toilet. Should I remove the toilet to let it dry, or do you think it will be fine to dry on its own? (I have since removed the surrounding insulation) The other major wet spot in the lower right of the photo looks like it is around the edge of the bathroom cabinet. No way to remove that. Thanks again.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

First thing to do is find out where the water is actually coming from.You said"water seeped in under the toilet".From where or is it coming from the toilet?


----------



## GMabbott (Nov 12, 2013)

It was leaking out of the toilet tank. The leak has been stopped.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad it was a simple fix.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It will dry out pretty fast.

If that is the garage, I wouldn't count on that pipe not freezing come winter if you live in even a modestly chilly part of the country.


----------



## GMabbott (Nov 12, 2013)

Fortunately for the pipe, we live in Georgia, where it only occasionally drops below freezing, and we have never had a problem with the pipes. Well, except the outdoor pipe that goes to the hose. I have to seal it off every January. Thanks for your help everybody! Off to the hardware store. I also just discovered that, in another part of the garage, the condensation pump for our a/c unit has gone out, so there is more water to clean up and a new pump to buy. What a day.


----------

